# How much for an elk shoulder mount?



## ccpay (Jul 29, 2008)

Anyone know how much an elk shoulder mount will cost me? Also anyone recomend a Taxidermist? There used to be a Taxidermy shop next to Classic skating in sandy, anyone know what happened to them and if they are still around? Thanks


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Prices range anywhere from $900 to $1200, from what I've seen and depending on the taxidermist.

The shop you are thinking about was Animal Art Taxidermy (Bruce Capes). His placed was relocated many years ago, across 90000 So., to the north and along the frontage road.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

i would also give darin peck a try. at d extreme taxidermy. he does some great mounts and is very reasonably priced. check his website or his facebook page out


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

www.utahtaxidermy.org

This is the Utah Taxidermist Association web sight. Everyone who's anyone will be on there in the members section. Many of them have web sights you can link to from there as well. Great place to shop for a taxidermist.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Packout from this forum did a mount for my father-in-law and it is absolutely gorgeous.
Check out some of his work:
http://www.sagebasin.com/


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Packout from this forum did a mount for my father-in-law and it is absolutely gorgeous.
> Check out some of his work:
> http://www.sagebasin.com/


+1 he done a couple mounts for me.


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

+1 for packout. Does nice work and is a great guy!!


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

+100 for Packout. Has done 1 for me and it turned out incredible. I won't go anywhere else.

His website is http://www.sagebasin.com


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Packout packout he's our man!

If he cant do it no one can! -*|*-


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Blue Ridge Taxidermy is the place I would look at!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

We'll be auctioning a shoulder mount from High Uintas Taxidermy (Dean Schulte) at the Gear Swap. I'd imagine it will go for much less than it would normally sell for.

[attachment=0:74kfrglh]image001.jpg[/attachment:74kfrglh]


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Packout packout he's our man!
> 
> If he cant do it no one can! -*|*-


DAM right. It the same saying for bird mounts.But we also have to toss longgun in there with you. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr23 (Sep 29, 2008)

Curtis over at Monarch Mountain did my deer last year and is doing my african animals right now does a fantastic job! He is off of 10600 S in Riverton.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Jeremy @ Judkins Custom Taxidermy does a **** good job. He's done an antelope & is currently doing my deer from last year, a nice bull for my brother, and quite a few other pieces for friends of mine. He gets my vote. BUT, I will qualify that by saying that I don't know any of the other guys work on here, personally. YES, I've seen pics... but pics rarely give the subject true justice.

www.judkinscustomtaxidermy.com


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I know packout does great work. but like muledeer I use chad over at blue ridge and he is great. My elk and Mtn goat are some of the best I have seen. And he is crazy about how his rock habitat looks and it shows. Hard to tell the fake from the real.


----------



## Buckriser (Mar 27, 2009)

bwhntr23 said:


> Curtis over at Monarch Mountain did my deer last year and is doing my african animals right now does a fantastic job! He is off of 10600 S in Riverton.


+1 Curtis does a great job. He's done about 10 + animals for myself and family.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Yuri Rulin with Taxidermy Art Studio does incredible work. He's done over a dozen animals for us and we are always very happy with the outcome. The wait times are a little longer than average, but that's for a reason and it's definitely worth it.

(801) 255-4754; 1721 W 7600, West Jordan, UT, 84084

We just recently tried using another taxidermist in Spanish Fork that was recommended to us to do an antelope. Words cannot describe how @#[email protected]!#@% the mount looks. Learned my lesson and will always go back to the "Russian Master."


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Dave Ferguson of Ferguson Taxidermy in Harrisville. He assisted in the elephant at the Monte L. Bean life science museum. Good man, great work


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

300 Wby said:


> Dave Ferguson of Ferguson Taxidermy in Harrisville. He assisted in the elephant at the Monte L. Bean life science museum. Good man, great work


Now I know where to take my next elephant when I draw the tag! :mrgreen: 

Dave is a very handy taxidermist.


----------



## ccpay (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you all for your input! Now I will have somewhere to start when and IF I get my big bull down!


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

ccpay said:


> Thank you all for your input! Now I will have somewhere to start when and IF I get my big bull down!


You mean WHEN you get your bull down.

Good luck!!!!!!! :O||:


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

http://nptaxidermy.com/ do good work and are reasonably priced.


----------

